# Pymatuning: Fish kill closes swimming beaches, anglers warned



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

PYMATUNING RESERVOIR --*It's a popular weekend destination but thousands of dead fish are creating a real mess for anglers and vacationers.









More...


----------

